# BTE-vs-can-am? who is better?



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

A poll what tools are better for finishing walls and ceilings? better than ever tools, or can-am tools??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have no idea


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> A poll what tools are better for finishing walls and ceilings? better than ever tools, or can-am tools??


I would say can-am, from some of the tools I have used. But to be honest, for the longest time I did not know there were 2 different companies making the same tools so.......

One where guys may debate is their angle heads, the BTE has adjustable runners, well the can-ams don't. Plus I think BTE added little wheels to their angle heads, or maybe I got it backwards, I don't know, their tools are so similar:blink:

I would say can-am makes the better compound tube though, Was not impressed with the BTE, it broke down too soon, but then again, I have 2buckjr working for me, so tools don't last too long around him

http://www.canamtool.com/products/disambigFlushers

http://www.betterthanevertools.com/index.php


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

spacklinfool said:


> A poll what tools are better for finishing walls and ceilings? better than ever tools, or can-am tools??


Based on my experience so far, I'd take Can-Am's flushers, even though their ball hole size is larger and fits a little sloppy on my flusher handle, unless I put a piece of taping paper into the ball hole.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

a piece of taping paper into the ball hole. __________________




thanks! just me !


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Never knew BTE existed until I joined this site. Doesn't bother me though because Can-Am has been very dependable.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Based on my experience so far, I'd take Can-Am's flushers, even though their ball hole size is larger and fits a little sloppy on my flusher handle, unless I put a piece of taping paper into the ball hole.


 Are you using a Can-Am pole ? Mine was quite tight but just right now.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Are you using a Can-Am pole ? Mine was quite tight but just right now.


We do the same, North star pole, we put a scrap piece of taping tape on the ball, for the 2.5 DM head, and the can-am flusher, seems to work:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> We do the same, North star pole, we put a scrap piece of taping tape on the ball, for the 2.5 DM head, and the can-am flusher, seems to work:thumbup:


Mesh or paper?????


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Are you using a Can-Am pole ? Mine was quite tight but just right now.


Used to use a Can-Am pole, on which the Can-Am flushers fitted well. Using an extendable Columbia pole now, on which my BTE flusher and Columbia angle heads fit well enough, but not the Can-Ams.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Now thats funny,,,I don't care who ya are !!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would say can-am, from some of the tools I have used. But to be honest, for the longest time I did not know there were 2 different companies making the same tools so.......
> 
> One where guys may debate is their angle heads, the BTE has adjustable runners, well the can-ams don't. Plus I think BTE added little wheels to their angle heads, or maybe I got it backwards, I don't know, their tools are so similar:blink:
> 
> ...



had an apprentice hurt my tools once





Once.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Can-Am*

Hands down the Can Am products are superior (did I hear someone say they are from Western Canada?) I dont think anyone has a better tin flusher, their compound tube is no doubt better than BTE, their poles are quality and built to last, they have good mud applicators.

OK Can-Am - you have my vote.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Mesh or paper?????


Gee you know what, you may of found a use for mesh tape:whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Gee you know what, you may of found a use for mesh tape:whistling2:


CAN,T EVEN WIPE YOUR A$$ WITH MESH


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have BTE corner roller and angle head extenable handles, Nice handles.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Hands down the Can Am products are superior (did I hear someone say they are from Western Canada?) I dont think anyone has a better tin flusher, their compound tube is no doubt better than BTE, their poles are quality and built to last, they have good mud applicators.
> 
> OK Can-Am - you have my vote.


Can-Am's site says out of Alberta. BTE's says they're from B.C.

As much as I didn't mind the Can-Am mud tubes - good quality - I wouldn't trade my 1 year old Columbia tube for any Can-Am tubes I've used.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone tried the Can-Am boxes?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Four to One*

So far there is 4 for the Can-Am tools and 1 for Better Than Ever tools. Do we get Tshirts?


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*thanks guys*

I appreciate the feedback..I was wondering has anyone taped corners by hand then tried running the angle tools?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:yes: Yep, about 2 hours ago - they still work fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> CAN,T EVEN WIPE YOUR A$$ WITH MESH


Here are some other things you can't wipe your ass with:


razor knife
hatchet
bazooka
screws (loose or collated)
sandpaper


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Here are some other things you can't wipe your ass with:
> 
> 
> razor knife
> ...


Not so sure about the sandpaper :tongue:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Not so sure about the sandpaper :tongue:


YOU can, I'm gonna avoid it:thumbsup:


----------

